# My safwaa 17.15kg Murray Cod



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

As a member of safwaa (South Australian Fresh Water Anglers Association) I have access to around 20 private waterways / impoundments. I have previously caught some awesome fish over the last 2 1/2 years from these impoundments but today's Cod was one out of the box , 17.15kg , on 12lb Power Pro and bait.

Sorry about the photos but I wanted to get the fish back in the water asap. My old PB was 9.4kg and the club record was 12.5kg (caught by Tony B who writes for Fishing SA).



















Steve


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Well done Steve,
now you just have to catch one more the same size and you will officially have the biggest pair of CODS in SA!
Congratulations,
Mark.
P.S. Why do you always look so well groomed when you fish? Does it help attract the fish?


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice one Steve,

That fish has been living the life.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Cracker of a Cod Steve - congratulations on the new record - what bait attracted such a fat fish ?


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Sheesh, that is one fat fish! Must be plenty of yabbies for it to eat in that impoundment. Congrats Steve! How long did you fight it for?



OldDood said:


> P.S. Why do you always look so well groomed when you fish? Does it help attract the fish?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## redmist (May 6, 2012)

that's a magnificent "trophy" fish Steve, beautiful markings.

Got to get my ass back to a bit of freshwater fishing haven't been down to Hugo's for while to have a crack at them big brownies.


----------



## redmist (May 6, 2012)

p.s congrats on the record


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

So that's what it takes to make you smile in a photo! Well done, smashed that record


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks all.

However as I was about to post my trip today on our own closed safwaa forum I thought I better check with my mate who read my digital scales with his large landing net and my Cod in it, to make sure he had deducted the weight of his net prior to advising me of the Cod's weight, he texted back saying he had forgotten to do this :twisted: so the official weight is *16.09Kg*. :lol:



OldDood said:


> Well done Steve,
> now you just have to catch one more the same size and you will officially have the biggest pair of CODS in SA!
> Congratulations,


 :shock: :lol:



OldDood said:


> P.S. Why do you always look so well groomed when you fish? Does it help attract the fish?


Because my fishing partner (Cuddles) and I believe in dressing to suit the occasion.




Squidley said:


> So that's what it takes to make you smile in a photo! Well done, smashed that record


Chris I was almost going to mention that but being a in joke between only a few here I thought I wouldn't mention it  haha

Steve


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

solatree said:


> ...... - what bait attracted such a fat fish ?


Sorry Andy I forgot to reply to your question. I think the last time we seen each other Snapper fishing I said I was using Woolworths Banana Prawns ;-)



redmist said:


> that's a magnificent "trophy" fish Steve, beautiful markings.
> 
> Got to get my ass back to a bit of freshwater fishing haven't been down to Hugo's for while to have a crack at them big brownies.


James are you a member of safwaa ? I knew your fishing buddy Jason (akff Murphysegg) use to be, there are several here who are. James hopefully catch you on the Snapper soon, I want be doing many sessions this year as I am too busy lately.

Steve


----------



## pipnosis (Aug 5, 2009)

Awesome fish.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Zilch said:


> Because my fishing partner (Cuddles) and I believe in dressing to suit the occasion.Steve


Wow Steve I think Cuddles (Shes Hot!) must be an SA record holder as well! You do not get many of those to the ton. :lol: :shock:


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Steve, your a legend! That's one big fat cod.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Geoffw said:


> Steve, your a legend! That's one big fat cod.


  Nah just someone who enjoys playing and not taking any of it serious.

There is a Cod at another impoundment that would blow this one away and it is now being actively targeted by several members. A few have seen it and it has been hooked a couple of times but yet to be landed.

PS. Geoff thanks again ;-) Re Mulloway, Snapper, Whiting and Murray Cod, I am very happy. Cheers !

Steve


----------



## redmist (May 6, 2012)

> James are you a member of safwaa ? I knew your fishing buddy Jason (akff Murphysegg) use to be, there are several here who are. James hopefully catch you on the Snapper soon, I want be doing many sessions this year as I am too busy lately.


Hey Steve,joined last summer " I think or maybe 2 summers ago" and have only really fished the southern dams .Springdale, Smiths etc. Not much luck a few rainbows and redfin. Have seen some big browns in shallows at hugos.

Have got into a few cod up near swan hill in the murimbidgee, they a magnificent looking fish but nothing the size you landed. Couple of picture of me and the old man.

I know what you mean about being busy, hopefully be able to get a bit more freedom this season for some arvo red fishing, was locked down last year with a new family member. 

View attachment 1


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

redmist said:


> > Have got into a few cod up near swan hill in the murimbidgee, they a magnificent looking fish but nothing the size you landed. Couple of picture of me and the old man.


Nice 

Well done, on bait or lures ?

Steve


----------



## redmist (May 6, 2012)

Bardee grubs... $1 a grub from the bait shop.

You can actually see about a metre into the river up there and the water flows pretty well... effn hot though!!


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

redmist said:


> > ................. was locked down last year with a new family member.


Congratulation James 



redmist said:


> Bardee grubs... $1 a grub from the bait shop.


Hmm, probably a fair price.

For those that don't know what a Bardi Grub is , they look similar to a Witchetty Grub but are the larvae of the Bardi Moth that live in decaying Pine Trees (SA's Kuitpo Forest etc.) and are a excellent bait for all our native fish.



















Steve


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

OldDood said:


> P.S. Why do you always look so well groomed when you fish? Does it help attract the fish?


This :lol: 












Zilch said:


> Squidley said:
> 
> 
> > So that's what it takes to make you smile in a photo! Well done, smashed that record
> ...












Steve


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Congratulations Steve on cracking a fattie.

Also, you're so lucky to find a lovely lady who likes to fish. :shock:

Didn't realize there were any that big these last few decades (the cod that is). There were reports from long, long ago of 40 kg ones).


----------



## fishstix (Dec 18, 2011)

Congrats Steve that's a massive cod. 
So fat compared to James' native caught fish. (no offence James, I would be very happy with those fish).

So i ask do you regularly restock these impoundments or do you supplement the feed in any way, or can a large body of water 
support such a big fish?

regards Peter


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

kayakone said:


> Congratulations Steve on cracking a fattie.


Trev it use to happen more regularly in my teens :lol:



kayakone said:


> Also, you're so lucky to find a lovely lady who likes to fish. :shock: .


Thanks Trev , I could be wrong but her son Mark Jnr. certainly resembles a old dude :? that is a member here. Short and stocky, smokes, has a one off personality that you can't help but to admire and Mark Jnr's favourite toy is a Match Box toy silver ute (hmm :lol: )












kayakone said:


> Didn't realize there were any that big these last few decades (the cod that is). There were reports from long, long ago of 40 kg ones).


My mates have caught a couple around the 20kg mark, from the Murray. I am hoping to take the yak and have ago before the season closes here in SA.



fishstix said:


> So i ask do you regularly restock these impoundments or do you supplement the feed in any way, or can a large body of water
> support such a big fish?


Peter that Cod would of been stocked in there over 20 years ago, as probably a 4 - 6 inch fish. All our dams purely rely on the health of the system to support what we stock, this particular dam also has huge catfish in it, there are also Redfin in there (not stocked by us and we never stock them, illegal, pest fish) but I suspect the Cod love eating them. This property would be 40 minutes from your place and has 5 dams on it and is our premier property, each dam is totally different and the largest one blows every new members mind away when they see how big it is, I believe it is over 7 acres :shock:

Steve


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Oink.


----------

